# C4 hubs



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

I could not find any information so, I will post my own. So far I removed and cleaned my Adventure front hub. It is built like a Shimano with loose bearings but a very nice dust cap! I do ride the erie canal with this bike and the dust is brutal!, very nice. I am going to polish the bearing races as I found the front races slightly rough, the bearing look great.


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

Anyone have advise on the rear hub?? I pulled the gears to clean them and am making a tool to remove the free hub. Am I going to have bearings all over the place or are they caged??


----------



## High-Roller (May 29, 2011)

That tool is called a cone wrench. buy an assortment, there like 6 bucks. They are a loose ball hub. The bearings will likely come out.


----------

